# Netgain motors seeking more info



## rtz (Jul 3, 2013)

From memory and a quick summary:

WarP - regular version and the original motor
ImPulse - smaller version of the above
TransWarP - has the tailshaft of a transmission on the end of it to couple to a driveshaft.

Basically; do you want to run a 9", 11", or 13" diameter motor?

If you are running no transmission; look into the TransWarP. If you are space limited; look into the ImPulse. Otherwise; check out the WarP.

I agree, Netgains website is kinda hard to quickly get a grip on their offerings.

This page is more clearly laid out: http://www.evsource.com/tls_motors.php


----------



## 3lud13 (Aug 6, 2013)

rtz said:


> From memory and a quick summary:
> 
> 
> I agree, Netgains website is kinda hard to quickly get a grip on their offerings.
> ...


Funnily enough I was just viewing that website myself and returning to answer my own question.


----------

